
Show HN: EatUp Sponsors – get/give free food for meetups, tech and other talks - andrewstuart
http://www.eatupsponsors.com
======
andrewstuart
OP here!

I run a recruiting company, and I want to buy the pizza for local tech meetups
here in Melbourne, Australia. And presumably there are meetups and hackathons
and internal brown bag lunch presentations who would like free food for their
attendees.

So I created a list of sponsors who are offering free food for tech talks,
hackathons, meetups, heck even internal brown bag lunches!

The deal is that if you're running a hackathon, a meetup or internal brown bag
lunch or whatever, and you want free pizza (or maybe sandwiches or something
else) for your event, you provide a promotional message opportunity to the
sponsor in return.

The idea is that people who run events that need food will come to this list
to get it free.

So if you want to offer free food to tech talks, meetups, hackathons and brown
bag lunches in your city, send an email to eatupsponsors@gmail.com and I'll
add your company to the list.

------
jonaylor89
Do you have plans to get this to other cities? I run a club that does tech
workshops and tech talks and I think this would very helpful for us.

~~~
andrewstuart
It's already anywhere in the world.

Send me a list of your tech workshops, website, the dates that they run, the
city/county, and your email address, and tech talks and I'll list them as
"seeking food sponsors".

Email eatupsponsors@gmail.com

------
gitgud
Cool idea! A great way to get participants to come to these events, especially
since they are usually after work during dinner time anyway.

